# Rhenser MTB Marathon 14.06.2009



## sympel (21. März 2009)

Am 14.06.2009 findet der Rhenser MTB Marathon über 34 km, 50 km oder 75 km statt.

Anmeldung und Info: www.mtb-rhens.de


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Mai 2009)

Schon längst angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (23. Mai 2009)

nur noch 3 wochen !  
ich bin dabei. sind die strecken sehr technisch oder kann man diese in etwa mit dem schinderhannes vergleichen ?

lance4


----------



## Reiler (24. Mai 2009)

kann das eigentlich gutgehen wenn alle 3 klassen zusammen starten?

ich meine woran erkennt man wer gegen einen in welcher klasse fährt?
gibts startblöcke?
an einer andersfarbigen startnummer etc. erkennt mans ja schlecht wenn sie vorne ist und derjenige vor einem...

kenne marathons halt nur so das die streckenklassen einzeln starten...


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Mai 2009)

es gibt drei startblöcke , die alle um 0900 gestartet werden und direkt wieder zusammengeführt werden. 
@Reiler: bei jedem ma kommen die strecken irgendwann wieder zusammen. da weist du auch nicht, wer wo fährt. am besten das rennen von vorne kontrollieren. dann hast du alles im griff. desweiteren gibt es in rhens keine altersklassen, nur eine gesamtwertung für jede strecke. um die startnummern ab 1000 brauchst du dir keine gedanken zumachen, die fahren die dm der justiz aus.
kann aber zur strecke sagen, dass sie noch geiler ist als in den letzten jahren. tipp: auf den ersten 8-10 km taktisch fahren. landschaftlich ist das einer der schönsten strecken die ich kenne. da muß man dabei sein. also, wir sehen uns in rhens.


----------



## dickerbert (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mir die Videos mal angeschaut von der Strecke und war danach eigentlich sehr enttäuscht. Ist ja nur Waldautobahn..... 
Die Strecke vom Schinderhannes MA fand ich richtig klasse, ein paar Schlüsselstellen wo man fahren können musste und sonst eine Strecke, die nicht langweilig wird. 
Wie würdest du die Strecke einschätzen, eher eine ruhige Waldwegestrecke oder auch ein bisschen technisch? Als Vergleich hätt ich noch den Gallahahn Marathon von letztem Jahr, da war ich von der Strecke sehr enttäuscht, weil einfach nur Waldwege gefahren wurden und dazu noch 3 Straßenkreuzungen....
Wenn die Strecke aber dem Schinderhannes MA ähnelt, dann wär Rhens doch eine Alternative.


----------



## Reiler (25. Mai 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die Videos mal angeschaut von der Strecke und war danach eigentlich sehr enttäuscht. Ist ja nur Waldautobahn.....
> Die Strecke vom Schinderhannes MA fand ich richtig klasse, ein paar Schlüsselstellen wo man fahren können musste und sonst eine Strecke, die nicht langweilig wird.
> Wie würdest du die Strecke einschätzen, eher eine ruhige Waldwegestrecke oder auch ein bisschen technisch? Als Vergleich hätt ich noch den Gallahahn Marathon von letztem Jahr, da war ich von der Strecke sehr enttäuscht, weil einfach nur Waldwege gefahren wurden und dazu noch 3 Straßenkreuzungen....
> Wenn die Strecke aber dem Schinderhannes MA ähnelt, dann wär Rhens doch eine Alternative.




ein marathon ist halt kein cx oder cc rennen...
das muss man deutlich unterscheden.
marathon muss für schönwetterradler fahrbar sein, denn die 300 oder mehr teilnehmer die nich auf zeit fashren finanzieren diese veranstaltungen zum großteil mit! ohne diese "technisch schlechten" würde keine veranstaltung überleben...


----------



## Deleted140621 (25. Mai 2009)

@reiler

ja schon klar was du meinst,. . . aber zum glück besteht unser hobby nicht nur aus waldautobahnen heizen und das sollte man auch den "anfängern" näher bringen, natürlich angepasst und vernünftig dosiert.

sind die waldautobahnen evtl. auch der grund für die geringe anzahl von meldungen bis heute ?

ich überdenke meinen start in rhens auch nochmals. . .. . .


----------



## dickerbert (25. Mai 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> ein marathon ist halt kein cx oder cc rennen...
> das muss man deutlich unterscheden.
> marathon muss für schönwetterradler fahrbar sein, denn die 300 oder mehr teilnehmer die nich auf zeit fashren finanzieren diese veranstaltungen zum großteil mit! ohne diese "technisch schlechten" würde keine veranstaltung überleben...


 Das Prinzip verstehe ich schon, aber bei aller Solidarität für die "Finanzierer", mir macht eine Waldautobahnstrecke einfach keinen Spaß. Und da es mir freigestellt ist, ob ich antrete oder nicht, kann ich mich auch informieren ob die Strecke gut ist oder nicht.


----------



## Reiler (25. Mai 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Das Prinzip verstehe ich schon, aber bei aller Solidarität für die "Finanzierer", mir macht eine Waldautobahnstrecke einfach keinen Spaß. Und da es mir freigestellt ist, ob ich antrete oder nicht, kann ich mich auch informieren ob die Strecke gut ist oder nicht.




klar.


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Mai 2009)

es sind dieses jahr mehr rampen drin und auch der singletrailanteil ist mehr geworden. jede menge ausgewaschene und ausgefahrene abfahrtspasagen runden die sache ab. ich denke ein anfänger wird an seine grenzen kommen. vor allen, bei der serpentine den weinberg runter. loses schiefergestein bis runter. wie gesagt, die neue strecke ist einfach super. und sollte es auch noch regnen, wirds ähnlich wie in emmelshausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunus biker (26. Mai 2009)

@dickerbert und @Lance 4

Keine Ausreden von wegen Waldautobahn ,selbst ein Bild machen von der Strecke und Mitfahren.
Glaube ihr werdet froh sein ,ein Stück Waldautobahn zu finden ,dann könnt ihr euch nämlich erholen für die nächste Rampe den die gibt es genügent.

Es lohnt sich auf jeden fall die Strecke ist sehr anspruchsvoll und verlangt alles ab.

Bis in Rhens 

Uwe


----------



## Deleted140621 (27. Mai 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> @dickerbert und @Lance 4
> 
> Keine Ausreden von wegen Waldautobahn ,selbst ein Bild machen von der Strecke und Mitfahren.
> Glaube ihr werdet froh sein ,ein Stück Waldautobahn zu finden ,dann könnt ihr euch nämlich erholen für die nächste Rampe den die gibt es genügent.
> ...


 
Überzeugt ! 

Teilnahme gilt als sicher.


----------



## taunus biker (27. Mai 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Überzeugt !
> 
> Teilnahme gilt als sicher.




Prima 

Wirst es nicht bereuen,auser du kommst die letzte Rampe ca 3km vor dem Ziel nicht mehr hoch.

Uwe


----------



## onkeldueres (28. Mai 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> @dickerbert und @Lance 4
> 
> Keine Ausreden von wegen Waldautobahn ,selbst ein Bild machen von der Strecke und Mitfahren.
> Glaube ihr werdet froh sein ,ein Stück Waldautobahn zu finden ,dann könnt ihr euch nämlich erholen für die nächste Rampe den die gibt es genügent.
> ...


Auch die Kurzstrecke,oder kann man die "rückwärts" fahren?


----------



## Pedalritter (2. Juni 2009)

Also , es ist doch mal so mit der Strecke , es wäre viel mehr machbar für den Veranstalter , und die würden es auch gerne umsetzen !! 

Nur was will man machen , wenn man nicht die entsprechenden Genehmigungen bekommt !!

Und das Problem gibts wohl Überall ( siehe auch beim Schinderhannes)!

Also muß man es nehmen wie`s kommt , und es muß erst mal jede Strecke gefahren werden !! Und vielleicht gibts ja wieder ne Hitzeschlacht  !!

Als bis dann


----------



## powderJO (3. Juni 2009)

jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: wie hoch ist der trailanteil der strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (3. Juni 2009)

keine Ahnung , versuche aber mal nen teil der strecke(n) abzufahren , muß mir aber dazu mal die karten genauer anschauen !!


----------



## Fredegar (4. Juni 2009)

.... so 2005 war mein erster Start als Biker und nun 2009 kehre ich zum Anfang zurück und freue mich schon ;-)))
Ich habe Rhens als Topveranstaltung in Erinnerung !!!

www.mtb-racing-bekond.de


----------



## powderJO (8. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: wie hoch ist der trailanteil der strecke?




keiner eine antwort?


----------



## taunus biker (8. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> keiner eine antwort?



Hab die Daten zwar nicht aufgeschieben und nachgesehn ,war wohl zu beschäftigt wärend des Bikens ,aber am besten du fährst mit und merkst dir dann den Trailanteil auf deinem Radcomputer und schon wissen wir alle wie hoch der ist. Ich habe zum schauen nämlich keine Zeit muß Gas geben . Aber die Mischung zwischen Trail,Waldweg,Schotterweg und geteerter Strasse (ca 2 km) Bergauf finde ich perfekt

Der steile Trail Bergab durch den Weinberg mit engen Kurven und losem Schiefer ist SUPER


Uwe


----------



## Reiler (8. Juni 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Der steile Trail Bergab durch den Weinberg mit engen Kurven und losem Schiefer ist SUPER
> 
> 
> Uwe




wie gefährlich ist das für 1 mal in der woche sonntagsfahrer?

wollte noch paar mitbringen die einfach nur hinterherfahren würden...ohne  zeit im nacken.

wie lang ist das "gefährliche " stück.


----------



## powderJO (8. Juni 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> ...,aber am besten du fährst mit und merkst dir dann den Trailanteil auf deinem Radcomputer und schon wissen wir alle wie hoch der ist. Ich habe zum schauen nämlich keine Zeit muß Gas geben...



ist es echt so schwer zu sagen wie hoch der trailanteil *ungefähr *ist. nehmen wir doch emmelshausen als orientierung. dieses jahr. halbmarathon. gibt es in rhens mehr trails oder sind es weniger? wenn weniger  ein paar weniger oder sehr viel weniger. 




taunus biker schrieb:


> Der steile Trail Bergab durch den Weinberg mit engen Kurven und losem Schiefer ist SUPER




zwischen den zeilen gelesen heißt das wohl: es gibt nur diesen einen trail...


----------



## Dicke Wade (8. Juni 2009)

wenn du trails haben willst, solltest du kein rennen fahren. denn bei ofiziellen veranstaltungen musst du schon viel glück haben, dass du das genehmigst bekommst. trails fährt man in einer tour und beim rennen ist es wurscht, hauptsache du haust eine gute zeit raus.


----------



## x-sport (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute, Rhens ist dieses Jahr auch bei einer Rennserie mit dabei die bereits zum zweiten Mal stattfindet, die CX-Challenge. Dies ist eine MTB-Marathon Wertung über drei Rennen, welche im September mit der Veranstaltung in Oppenhausen ihren Abschluß findet.

Die Teilnehmer der CX-Challenge erhalten Punkte pro Veranstaltung und Platzierung. Bei der Abschlussveranstaltung in Oppenhausen werden die Besten in ihren jeweiligen Altersklassen mit attraktiven Preisen geehrt. Der Anreiz für die Starter soll sein, bei allen drei Veranstaltungen an den Start zu gehen und so möglichst viele Punkte für das Gesamtklassement zu erreichen. Gewertet wird bei den Herren jeweils die längste angebotene Strecke, die Jugend (ab 16 Jahren) und die Frauenwertung findet auf der kürzeren Strecke statt. In die Wertung gelangt man automatisch, wenn man sich für die jeweils richtige Strecke anmeldet und an mind. zwei Rennen teilnimmt (bei drei Teilnahmen wird das schlechteste Ergebniss gestrichen). 

Die Anmeldung erfolgt bei den einzelnen Veranstaltern.

Termine + Strecken:
14.06.2009: MTB Rhein-Hunsrück Marathon, Rhens (75 km bzw. 50 km)
21.06.2009: Kandrich Extrem MTB-Marathon, Dichtelbach (56 km bzw. 37 km)
20.09.2009: MTB-Gallahan-Trail, Oppenhausen (62 km bzw. 41 km)

Durch den Erfolg im vergangenen Jahr und die attraktiven und abwechslungsreichen Strecken haben die meisten Starter aus dem Vorjahr auch wieder ihr Kommen in 2009 zugesagt. Weiterhin werden auch überregionale, namhafte Starter erwartet.

Mehr Infos zur CX-Challenge und den einzelnen Veranstaltungen unter
www.cx-challenge.de.


----------



## powderJO (9. Juni 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wenn du trails haben willst, solltest du kein rennen fahren. denn bei ofiziellen veranstaltungen musst du schon viel glück haben, dass du das genehmigst bekommst. trails fährt man in einer tour und beim rennen ist es wurscht, hauptsache du haust eine gute zeit raus.



das ist doch  sorry für die wortwahl  unsinn. wenn ich mir aussuchen kann wo ich starte suche ich mir strecken und veranstaltungen aus, die ich attraktiv finde. nicht attraktiv für mich sind reine bolzerstrecken bei denen man sich auf der waldautobahn hochkämpft, um dann auf ner waldautobahn wieder runterzuheizen. dann brauch ich nämlich kein mtb, sondern komm mit 'nem crosser. 

aber ok, die beharrliche weigerung der streckenkenner, den trailanteil wenigstens ungefähr zu nennen ist ja eigentlich antwort genug.


----------



## Schnellwienix (9. Juni 2009)

...zu dem Trailanteil kann und möchte ich mich nicht äußern. 

Aber zu einer MTB Veranstaltung die immer super organisiert ist und für meinen Geschmack auch eine tolle und abwecklungsreiche Strecke bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (9. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ist doch â sorry fÃ¼r die wortwahl â unsinn. wenn ich mir aussuchen kann wo ich starte suche ich mir strecken und veranstaltungen aus, die ich attraktiv finde. nicht attraktiv fÃ¼r mich sind reine bolzerstrecken bei denen man sich auf der waldautobahn hochkÃ¤mpft, um dann auf ner waldautobahn wieder runterzuheizen. dann brauch ich nÃ¤mlich kein mtb, sondern komm mit 'nem crosser.
> 
> aber ok, die beharrliche weigerung der streckenkenner, den trailanteil wenigstens ungefÃ¤hr zu nennen ist ja eigentlich antwort genug.


 
Veranstalter die stolz auf einen hohen STA sind, verkÃ¼nden das i.d.R. mit breiter Brust in der Ausschreibung. (siehe z.B. Sigma Bike Marathon/Neustadt a.W.) 
Daher freue ich mich einfach nur auf einen vielseitigen UntergrundMix
wo der Racing Ralph EVO voll seine StÃ¤rken ausspielen kann.


----------



## taunus biker (9. Juni 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> wie gefährlich ist das für 1 mal in der woche sonntagsfahrer?
> 
> wollte noch paar mitbringen die einfach nur hinterherfahren würden...ohne  zeit im nacken.
> 
> wie lang ist das "gefährliche " stück.



@Reiler:  Halb so schlimm sind ca. 100 hm Bergab und ca.300m lang mit 2             Spitzkehren.
             Die sind aber auch fahrbar ,ansonst absteigen und um die Ecke 
             Tragen.
             Die Strecke ist auch für Sonntagsfahrer geeignet aber Bitte beim 
             Start hinten anstellen , geht nämlich vom Start weg erst mal 120 
             hm steil Bergauf.

             Bis Sonntag bei wie immer bei Sonnenschein in Rhens


----------



## Reiler (9. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ist doch  sorry für die wortwahl  unsinn. wenn ich mir aussuchen kann wo ich starte suche ich mir strecken und veranstaltungen aus, die ich attraktiv finde. nicht attraktiv für mich sind reine bolzerstrecken bei denen man sich auf der waldautobahn hochkämpft, um dann auf ner waldautobahn wieder runterzuheizen. dann brauch ich nämlich kein mtb, *sondern komm mit 'nem crosser*.
> 
> aber ok, die beharrliche weigerung der streckenkenner, den trailanteil wenigstens ungefähr zu nennen ist ja eigentlich antwort genug.



du sprichst mir von der seele,
bis jetzt hab eich noch keinen marathon gefahen der nicht auch mit nem crosser  zu fahren gewesen wäre(ja...komische satzstellung ;.-)  )

was würde ich drum geben wenn das erlaubt wäre....


----------



## prozak (9. Juni 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> du sprichst mir von der seele,
> bis jetzt hab eich noch keinen marathon gefahen der nicht auch mit nem crosser  zu fahren gewesen wäre(ja...komische satzstellung ;.-)  )
> 
> was würde ich drum geben wenn das erlaubt wäre....


mir ist noch kein XCM unter die räder gekommen, der mit nem crosser zu bewältigen gewesen wär'. sei's drum - hier scheints wohl zu gehen


----------



## Pedalritter (9. Juni 2009)

ich kann wirklich nichts zum Trailanteil sagen , außer , es wäre mehr möglich wenn man es genehmigt bekäme !! 
Es sind schon ein paar fiese Teilstücke dabei , die man eher zur ner Materialtestung nehmen sollte  !!
Und auf den ersten 10 km machst Du schon mal 300hm !!
Bei der 50/75km runde würde ich sagen ist der Trailanteil ausreichend und die hm mehr als ausreichend !!
die 34km werden wohl die schnelle runde !!


----------



## Antilles (11. Juni 2009)

nur mal so ne blöde frage, hier wurde die ganze zeit von nem video gesprochen, wo finde ich das?


----------



## prozak (11. Juni 2009)

auf der homepage http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=37 findest du diverse streckenabschnitte als videofile.


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juni 2009)

Geb da mal meinen Senf zu obwohl ich leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht starten kann.
 Die Erfahrung lehrt, für eine CTF mit Zeitnahme ist eine Streckenführung mit vielen Ausweich- und Überholmöglichkeiten einfach besser geeignet. Dennoch wird es immer wieder zu Stau an den Up- und Downhillpassagen kommen und das ist nicht ungefährlich. Ausserdem wird sich jeder ambitionierte Biker vor dem Start warmgefahren haben und an der ersten Rampe richtig Gas geben um die Hobbyfahrer hinter sich zu lassen. Wer da im breiten Feld oben ankommt, hat dann viel Zeit die schöne Gegend zu genießen.
Leute die lieber über Singeltrails surfen und für die 80 cm Höhenunterschied noch nicht als Drop zählt, sollten das Startgeld lieber in eine Tageskarte für einen Bikepark investieren
Gruss vom Niederrhein


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Juni 2009)

genau so is es!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (11. Juni 2009)

Besser kann mans nicht posten


----------



## Pedalritter (11. Juni 2009)

gute antwort  !! Würde trotzdem bei den derzeitigen Witterungsverhältnissen was mit stollen empfehlen (z.B. Nobby Nic) !!

bin gestern die 34er Runde komplett gefahren , und der Boden war Stellenweise sehr nass !! Und nach den letzten Schauern bzw Gewittern wird es keine schnelle abtrocknung geben !! 

und die Schieferdurchsetzten Passagen sind bei nässe nicht zu Unterschätzen !!



zeit gestern 2:08 , 35km 850hm

zum vergleich Schinderhannes 08 , 38km 850hm 2:11


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Leutz,
habe mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht und den Track von der 50km Distanz in den PC gehauen. Ohne Streckenkenntnis und rein aus dem was ich aus der Karte "herausesen" kann würde ich den Trailanteil für die mittlere Distanz auf ca. 5-6% beziffern, nur mal um so ne Zahl zu liefern ( der ein oder andere braucht halt fakten  )

Bin zum ersten mal in Rhens bzw. generell zum ersten mal bei sonem MTB Event und bin schon recht gespannt wie's da rundgeht. Also wenn ihr einen seht der sich mit kleiner Killerplauze und rotem Kopf den Berg hoch quält könnte ich das sein


----------



## Reiler (12. Juni 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr einen seht der sich mit kleiner Killerplauze und rotem Kopf den Berg hoch quält könnte ich das sein





nicht dass es zu verwechselungen kommt, inch bin dann der mit dem roten kopf und der großen plautze....


----------



## helman (12. Juni 2009)

Kann jemand sagen ob wir uns in Rhens in Startblöcken aufstellen werden?


----------



## x-sport (13. Juni 2009)

Startblöcke sind nicht geplant, aber es sind schon fast 500 Voranmeldungen und aufgrund der guten Wetterprognosen werden noch einige Nachmeldung heute (Samstag) und am Sonntag dazukommen. Werde heute die Startunterlagen abholen und mal fragen ob es bei der Startaufstellung bleibt. 

Zum Thema Reifenwahl...Gestern und heute top Wetter, Boden trocknet super schnell...also vieleicht doch die "schnell-leichten" Reifen. Hoffe hier auch auf Infos heute ab 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (13. Juni 2009)

es gibt drei startblöcke, die alle um 0900 gestartet werden. 
1. block: dm der justiz, vor dem ochsentor
2. block: starter 75 km, hinter dem ochsentor
3. block: am kirchtor (heißt glaub ich so) 50/35 km


----------



## Pedalritter (13. Juni 2009)

@ X -Sport

Ja ist super Wetter , aber da sind halt ein paar Waldstücke da kommt kaum Sonne hin , bzw steht und läuft kein Wasser ab !! 

Meine Wahl bleib Nobby Nic in 2:25 hinten !!

Bis Sonntag


----------



## x-sport (13. Juni 2009)

@Pedalritter....danke für den Hinweis...ich riskier es dennoch....mit dem Speedking von Conti...war gerade ne kleine Runde Biken und dannach nach Rhens die Startunterlagen abholen...hoffe das der Großteil der 75km trocken ist oder wird.

Stand von vorhin...550 Voranmeldungen...es bleibt bei einer Startgruppe!!!
Bis morgen früh.


----------



## taunus biker (13. Juni 2009)

Hi

Hoffendlich bewässern die nicht den Golfplatz auf dem Jakobsberg.
Oder wie vor 3 Wochen  wo so viel geregnet hat da ist denen ihr Wassersammelbehälter übergelaufen.Da haste das gefühl es wäre ne Bachdurchfahrt (aber längs)


----------



## Reiler (14. Juni 2009)

schön wars... 53 km in 3 stunden...


sonne hat oben oordetnlich gebrutzelt:

lob ans orgateam in rhens.

auf der strecke wären ein paar mehr schilder oder posten wünschenswert..ansonsten kommen wir gerne wieder!!!


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Juni 2009)

Hatte für 34 km gemeldet,hab mich verfranst bin dann die 50er gefahren in 3Std02min. Bin platt,zweimal gestürzt weil Rocket Ron nix für die matschigen Waldstücke war,aber ansonsten mit allem zufrieden.Bis auf den Stau zu Beginn.So was muss man besser lösen in Zukunft.Ansonsten...see u next year


----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2009)

schöne und sehr sympathische Veranstaltung. Die Strecke war richtig gut, der Trailanteil deutlich höher als hier vermutet.
Probleme: das Schiebestück zu Beginn und auf der langen Runde die letzten beiden Anstiege: ich bin mit RR-Kassette da nicht mehr fahrend hochgekommen 
aber war richtig klasse. Verpflegung: 5 Sterne!
(75 km, 1980 Hm, ca. 4:45 - 4:50 gewertete Zeit, 4:38 Fahrzeit)

edit: ach ja: wir haben uns zwischendurch auch mal verfahren, können nur ein paar Meter Abkürzung gewesen sein, aber den Hohlweg, den wir statt Trail runtergestochen sind wäre ne Alternative - richtig geile schnelle und schwierige Sektion


----------



## Interessierter (14. Juni 2009)

Orga. gut, Beschilderung fand ich auch gut, schöne Gegend, fahrtechnisch war doch alles dabei. Wann gibt's schon so einen schönen Single-Trail durch einen Weinberg

werde aber bei gleichem Konzept nächstes Jahr nicht mehr kommen. Das ganze war ja offiziell als Touristikfahrt deklariert, aber irgendwie doch ein Rennen. Warum sonst eine Berufsstände DM und Zeitnahme? Gehöre ja selber zur Beinrasierer-Fraktion, aber mein Ehrgeiz treibt mich nicht dazu, auf Teufel kaum raus bergab zwischen Kindern und Frauen durchzubrechen. Das war wirklich keine Werbung für den Rennsport, nur peinlich zum Teil, was sich da meine "Kollegen" geliefert haben. Na ja, leider ist ein entzerren auf der Strecke nicht wirklich möglich, da die Langstrecke immer wieder mit den anderen zusammenkommt. Also entweder Rennen oder Touristikfahrt, beides geht, wie ich finde, auf der Strecke nicht.


----------



## Jo.wa (14. Juni 2009)

bisschen schade war auch das einige wie üblich gewollt oder ungewollt (und es dann im ziel nicht zugeben) abgekürzt haben. bin auf der langen laut liste 14, weiß aber das leute vor mir in ziel gekommen sind die mich nie überholt haben bzw. nie vor mir waren. das ist auch immer so nen problem bei strecken mit vielen abzweigen zu verschiedenen distanzen. 
und das problem das die langstrecke mehrmals auf die sehr langsameren der kürzeren strecken aufgefahren ist, war nicht schön. 
eins fällt mir noch ein, die justiz dm vor allen anderen starten zu lassen ist auch nicht glücklich, nach dem start sind wir von hinten durch das justiz feld durchgeblasen, das war nicht mehr feierlich


----------



## prozak (14. Juni 2009)

also sowas wie am start hab ich noch nie erlebt. da haben ein paar übermotivierte autos rasiert, unfälle verursacht um an der ersten steigung den löffel abzugeben 

ansonsten fand ich die strecke aber sehr, sehr schön.  beschilderung war  auch ganz brauchbar. könnte man also durchaus nächstes jahr nochmal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (14. Juni 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> bin auf der langen laut liste 14


liste online? oder ausdruck vor ort?


----------



## Jo.wa (14. Juni 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> liste online? oder ausdruck vor ort?



vor ort


----------



## null.ahnung (14. Juni 2009)

Das die Justiz-Fahrer zusammen vorher gestartet sind hat wohl folgenden Grund:
Hier ging es um eine Deutsche Meisterschaft, und da sollen dann doch für alle Teilnehmer die selben Bedingungen herrschen. Und wenn alle durcheinander im Startblock gestanden hätten, wäre dies nicht der Fall gewesen. Und da es sich bei der Hauptveranstaltung ja offiziell um eine Touristikfahrt (es gibt ja auch weder A.K. Wertung noch Siegerehrung) handelt, war das eigentlich die logische Entscheidung, denke ich. 

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. Juni 2009)

Richtig !!! 
übrigens,x-sport. wieviel starterblocks waren es noch mal ?


----------



## powderJO (14. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...nicht attraktiv fÃ¼r mich sind reine bolzerstrecken bei denen man sich auf der waldautobahn hochkÃ¤mpft, um dann auf ner waldautobahn wieder runterzuheizen. dann brauch ich nÃ¤mlich kein mtb, sondern komm mit 'nem crosser. aber ok, die beharrliche weigerung der streckenkenner, den trailanteil wenigstens ungefÃ¤hr zu nennen ist ja eigentlich antwort genug.




das war meine einschÃ¤tzung vor dem rennen â ich lag daneben. strecke war gut, trails gab es echt schÃ¶ne (den durch den weinberg besonders) und auch landschaftlich war es echt schÃ¶n. 



das dicke *ABER*: ich fand die organisation des rennens (das drumrum hat gepasst) ehrlich gesagt beschissen: die entscheidung alle strecken zeitgleich in unterschiedliche richtungen starten zu lassen, dann aber die strecken schon nach 100 m wieder zusammenzufÃ¼hren war abenteuerlich und das chaos so vorprogrammiert. wenn man so was macht, muss man deutlicher entzerren, so war das an vielen stellen nur gefÃ¤hrlich und sonst nix. so treffen an zu vielen stellen zu oft langsame auf schnelle, rennfahrer auf touristiker ud der Ã¤rger ist vorprogrammiert. 

mein fazit: schÃ¶ne strecke - aber am konzept sollte dringend gearbeitet werden.




PS: ein danke an den fahrer der mir mit einem schlauch ausgeholfen hat, hatte einen dabei, brauchte aber leider auch noch einen zweiten. konnte mir die startnummer leider nicht merken - sollte er hier zufÃ¤llig mitlesen: bitte melden.


----------



## Antilles (14. Juni 2009)

jupp war super...
und jetzt hab ich nen mörder sonnenbrand!
so ein scheiss :-D
aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2009)

Ergebnisse sind online: 
75 km 
50 km
34 km


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir heute das Rennen nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Bei der Verpflegung in den Weinbergen war ich gemeinsam mit van Hoeck, Niemcyk, und J.Wagner hinter den 2 Spitzenreitern A.Voss und Wilbers.
Als ich dann aus eigenem Fehler eingegangen bin (dehydriert, zuwenig getrunken) haben mich 12 Fahrer überholt( 2 davon sahen nicht so aus als seien sie die 75 Km gefahren ??), somit währe mein Ergebniss 16.-18.  
Leider kann man dies jetzt nicht mehr nachvollziehen.
War leider nicht sogut geplant mit dem ewiegen überschneiden der Verschiedenen Strecken


----------



## Jo.wa (15. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute das Rennen nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Bei der Verpflegung in den Weinbergen war ich gemeinsam mit van Hoeck, Niemcyk, und J.Wagner hinter den 2 Spitzenreitern A.Voss und Wilbers.
> Als ich dann aus eigenem Fehler eingegangen bin (dehydriert, zuwenig getrunken) haben mich 12 Fahrer überholt( 2 davon sahen nicht so aus als seien sie die 75 Km gefahren ??), somit währe mein Ergebniss 16.-18.
> Leider kann man dies jetzt nicht mehr nachvollziehen.
> War leider nicht sogut geplant mit dem ewiegen überschneiden der Verschiedenen Strecken



Moin Pierre, wie gehts deinem Rücken?
Dich hats ja auf den letzten Kilometern genauso gebeutelt wie mich, an der letzten Verpflegungsstelle hätte ich die Flaschen auffüllen müssen. Der Schluss war mit den Anstiegen härter als gedacht. 
Naja, mit PLatz 14 hab ich mich einigermaßen ins Ziel gerettet, ohne Abkürzer müsste ich etwa 9 oder 10 sein, aber das kann man ja leider nicht nachvollziehen wer abgekürzt hat, blöd für die cx challenge.

Wir sehn uns in Dichtelbach 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juni 2009)

Aus Wassermangel hab ich später keine Rückenschmerzen mehr mitbekommen.
Sowas hab ich noch nie mitgemacht, sowie ich da eingegangen bin.
Der Hans Klinkhammer hat mir auf den letzten ca. 12 km 12 min eingeschenkt

In Dichtelbach hab ich einiges wieder gut zu machen !!!! 
Ich müßte eigentlich Samstag vorher noch ein CC Rennen fahren (Rheinland Cup) , mal sehen wie ich das Regel.


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Juni 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> bisschen schade war auch das einige wie üblich gewollt oder ungewollt (und es dann im ziel nicht zugeben) abgekürzt haben. bin auf der langen laut liste 14, weiß aber das leute vor mir in ziel gekommen sind die mich nie überholt haben bzw. nie vor mir waren. das ist auch immer so nen problem bei strecken mit vielen abzweigen zu verschiedenen distanzen.
> und das problem das die langstrecke mehrmals auf die sehr langsameren der kürzeren strecken aufgefahren ist, war nicht schön.
> eins fällt mir noch ein, die justiz dm vor allen anderen starten zu lassen ist auch nicht glücklich, nach dem start sind wir von hinten durch das justiz feld durchgeblasen, das war nicht mehr feierlich



Das mit den Startern die nicht die volle Distanz gefahren sind und doch in der Wertung dabei waren fand ich echt bescheiden.Werde aus diesem Grund wohl im Nächsten Jahr nicht Starten,Schade Eigentlich da die Strecke doch sehr schön und Anspruchsvoll war.
Da sollte sich die Orga doch ein wenig mehr Gedanken machen und diese Fahrer aus der Wertung nehmen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht der Sportliche Ehrgeiz den doch auch jeder Fahrer haben sollte.
Wohl dem der Ehrlich ins Ziel gekommen ist.
Mit Sportlichem Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## helman (15. Juni 2009)

Hmm, Rhens hat sich gemausert, zumindest was die Strecke angeht waren die 75Km um einiges interessanter als vor einigen Jahren. Dafür gibt es ein 
Aber das Thema Abkürzungen muss das Orga Team echt noch in den Griff bekommen. Entweder die Strecke so wählen das Abkürzungen nicht drin sind, oder Kontrollpunkte einführen. So ist die Glaubwürdigkeit des Marathons dahin, und es ist auch keine CTF mit Zeitmessung mehr!
Schade wenn die Erbenisse so leicht manipuliert werden können. Das verdirbt den Spaß an diesem Marathon....

helman


----------



## ko5tik (15. Juni 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> also sowas wie am start hab ich noch nie erlebt. da haben ein paar übermotivierte autos rasiert, unfälle verursacht um an der ersten steigung den löffel abzugeben



Warst du vorher noch nie bei einen Marathon?


----------



## Interessierter (15. Juni 2009)

na gut, Testfrage: Welches Fahrzeug hatte der Streckenposten in der Spitzkehre bergab bei etwa Kilometer 25? Keine Ahnung? Du bist entweder blind oder hast abgekürzt!

War aber auch wirklich leicht, bei der ersten Verpflegungsstation die Streckenteilung zu übersehen. Hab's auch erst im letzten Moment gesehen.


----------



## prozak (15. Juni 2009)

@ko5tik
so hirnloses drauflosfahren hab ich noch nicht erlebt... bei keinem marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juni 2009)

Ein bekannter von mir (Wurzelglätter) ist auch ander ersten Verpflegung auf die 34/50 Strecke geraten.
Die Schilder waren mitten in der Verpflegung und vor lauter Fahrern könnte man (er) sie nicht sehen. 
Ich hab sie auch spät gesehen,vollbremsung, Lenker rumgerissen und weiter.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Juni 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Das mit den Startern die nicht die volle Distanz gefahren sind und doch in der Wertung dabei waren fand ich echt bescheiden.Werde aus diesem Grund wohl im Nächsten Jahr nicht Starten,Schade Eigentlich da die Strecke doch sehr schön und Anspruchsvoll war.
> Da sollte sich die Orga doch ein wenig mehr Gedanken machen und diese Fahrer aus der Wertung nehmen.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht der Sportliche Ehrgeiz den doch auch jeder Fahrer haben sollte.
> Wohl dem der Ehrlich ins Ziel gekommen ist.
> ...


Hallo 
Ich glaube der Knackpunkt war bei der ersten Verpflegung, da mussten die 75 kilometer Fahrer eine 12 Km Schleife fahren um dann an dieser Verpflegung wieder anzukommen. Bei mir war es der Fall das zu diesem Zeitpunkt wo ich da angefahren kam sämtliche "Kurzfahrer" dort standen und sich verpflegten vor lauter Stau und wenig sicht (habe da keine Schilder oder sonstiges erkennen können) bin ich dann auch ungewollt FALSCH abgebogen (auf die Kurzstrecke). Als ich dann ca.50 KM hinter mir hatte und sowiso schon Platt war kam der Führende der 75 km Runde an mir vorbei erst da wusste ich was Los war und habe dann das Rennen beendet 
Fazit:wunderschöne Strecke, gute Verpflegungen, schlechte "Ausschilderung", schlechte zusammenführung der verschiedenen Distanzen.
Problem Lösung: Die Langstreckenfahrer könnte man ca. eine halbe Stunde früher Starten lassen um somit Stau zu vermeiden 
Werde auf jeden fall nächstes Jahr wieder kommen und einen neuen Anlauf starten
Bis dann Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ein bekannter von mir (Wurzelglätter) ist auch ander ersten Verpflegung auf die 34/50 Strecke geraten.
> Die Schilder waren mitten in der Verpflegung und vor lauter Fahrern könnte man (er) sie nicht sehen.
> Ich hab sie auch spät gesehen,vollbremsung, Lenker rumgerissen und weiter.


 Der gleiche Gedanke im selben Moment


----------



## Dicke Wade (15. Juni 2009)

die probleme wurden von der orga bereits erkannt und in den ersten gesprächen konnte man raushören, dass sich da was für nächstes jahr tut. zeitabstände bei den startblöcken usw. um diese strecke perfekt abzuriegeln, damit keiner mehr eine chance hat ab zu kürzen, braucht man verdammt viel manpower. das sollte man immer bedenken. ich selber habe von einigen gehört, dass sie falsch gefahren sind. leider melden aber die meisten es nicht und bleiben dadurch in der wertung. da kann der veranstalter auch nix machen. er weis es ja nicht.


----------



## prozak (16. Juni 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> dzeitabstände bei den startblöcken usw. um diese strecke perfekt abzuriegeln, damit keiner mehr eine chance hat ab zu kürzen, braucht man verdammt viel manpower.


für unterschiedliche startzeiten braucht man imho keine zusätzliche manpower. eine bessere ausschilderung im vorfeld bedarf auch keiner wirklich zusätzlichen manpower. lediglich ein mehr an streckenposten würde logischerweiße eine höhere manpower verlangen. aber vielleicht lässt sich ja auch eine strecke finden, wo abkürzen nicht so leicht ist. eine optimierte orga muss jedenfalls her. sonst sehr ich schwarz für die veranstaltung.


----------



## x-sport (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 
über die das Positive wie Negative gibt es eigentlich hier nichts mehr zu ergänzen. Leider gab es einige (auch unabsichtliche) Abkürzer! Das bedeutet aber für die CX-Challange, dass wir DIESE so in die Gesamtwertung mit aufnehmen MÜSSEN.da wir auf die Daten von Rhens angewiesen sind. Durch die Summe der 3 Rennen wird sich das aber wieder relativeren!!! 

Dennoch die Bitte, wenn Jemand viel weniger Kilometer auf dem Tacho hat, wie eine normale Toleranz, seit so Fair und meldet Euch beim Veranstalter!!!!!!

Wie sind auch schon dabei die Punkte zu errechnen und die Woche noch online zu stellen. Eine Liste wird dann auch in Dichtelbach aushängen. 

Hoffe dass das Interesse weiterhin so hoch bleibt, was den Mountainbikesport in unserer Region angeht, wir versuchen durch die CX-Challange das ganz auch noch attraktiver zu gestalten. Die Veranstalter sind auf dem besten Weg, denn Teilnehmer Rekord weiter über 800 Fahrer ist schon Werbung für den MTB-Sport. Schauen wir wie es in Dichtelbach weitergeht und die Veranstalter dort sich auch über einen Teilnehmerrekord freuen können.

Gruß Frank
PS leider bin ich in Dichtelbach nicht dabei freu mich aber auf die Abschlussveranstaltung in Oppenhausen! Werde dann auch wieder die etwas schweren und pannensicheren Reifen montieren, denn drei Platten in einem Rennen sind dann doch etwas zu nervenaufreibend!!!


----------



## Pedalritter (16. Juni 2009)

Die Kritikpunkte sind beim Veranstalter sicher angekommen und es wird Veränderungen im nächsten Jahr geben !!

Ich denk mal . die Strecken Kreuzungsfrei hinzubekommen wird sehr schwer , da es auch immer wieder genehmigungsprobleme geben wird !!
Aber eine optisch Sichtbarere und bessere Ausschilderung sollte Machbar sein !! Und die zeitnahme zu ändern dürfte auch ohne großen mehr aufwand machbar sein !!

Der Fairneshalber sollte sich die beim Veranstalter melden , die beabsichtigt/unbeabsichtigt Abgekürzt haben !!
Es wäre für mich ein einfaches gewesen abzukürzen , da es mein Trainingsrevier ist !! 
Aber was bringt´s ?? Ich würd mich ja selbst betrügen , und es würde auch nicht meinen Leistungsstand wiederspiegeln !!

Hoffe wir sehen uns trotzallem im nächsten Jahr wieder !! Es wird sich sicher bis dahin einiges tun !!

Aber hatten wir nicht wieder Glück mit dem SUPER WETTER


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juni 2009)

Die Abkürzungen können doch Relativ einfach behoben werden.
Man braucht den Startern nur bei der Startnummernvergabe die jeweilige Strecke zuordnen.
Den Kurzstrecken etwa von 300 bis 499 dann kommen die Mittelstrecken
von 500 bis 749 und die Langstrecken fangen bei 750 an.
Das kann dann auch bei jeder Streckenteilung der Streckenposten kontrollieren und so die Abkürzer (gewollt oder ungewollt) darauf hinweisen.
Mit Sportlichem Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## Pedalritter (16. Juni 2009)

Bilder sind Online !!


https://www.go4it-foto.de/index.php?page=index&lang=de


----------



## Dicke Wade (16. Juni 2009)

das schreib ich doch. manpower = streckenposten. und einfach mal ne neue strecke aus dem hut ziehen. ich denke die strecke ist super so wie sie jetzt ist. mehr posten und startblöcke mit zeitabständen und die sache wird wieder rund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (16. Juni 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> @ko5tik
> so hirnloses drauflosfahren hab ich noch nicht erlebt... bei keinem marathon.



Ich dagegen schon    Da ich nicht nach vorne drängle,   sehe ich öfters:
 - verletzte
 - kaputte Laufräred
 - gerissene Ketten
 - gebrochen Gabeln
( oder alles zusammen  ) 

und zwar in der Einführungsrunde.


----------



## prozak (17. Juni 2009)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Ich dagegen schon    Da ich nicht nach vorne drängle,   sehe ich öfters:
> - verletzte
> - kaputte Laufräred
> - gerissene Ketten
> ...


ich habe mir eingebildet, das emmelshausen schon chaotisch ist. trotzdem empfand ich rhens als irre. aber wahrscheinlich war's einfach ein subjektiver eindruck , weil mir dieser ganze aufstellungswahnsinn schon sinnlos erschien und ich eh 'n hals hatte.


----------



## Langsamraser (7. Juni 2010)

Und wieder ist ein Jahr 'rum und wieder war Marathon in Rhens. Schön wars, fast ganz trocken wars (Gruß an alle die letzten Sonntag in Emmelshausen waren), und die Beinen tun auch nicht mehr so weh.
Leider wollte meine Garmin Edge nicht so wie ich, und ging morgens einfach nicht an. So bin ich "blind" gefahren (Wo bin ich, wie weit noch, wie lange?). Dazu meine Frage: hat jemand vielleicht den Track der 75er Runde für mich? Danke.


----------



## RacePhase (21. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Garmin Track von der 50er Runde aus 2010 für mich?


----------

